# Contain Yourselves Florida Froggers



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Friedrich the Frog WILL be appearing at the Repticon show this weekend at the Manatee/Palmetto Convention Center....a rare treat indeed.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Who is that?


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh my!


Unfortunately I have other plans, including being drunk on a boat all weekend


----------



## Lilypad87 (Feb 21, 2007)

haha amanda that reminds me of that song "im on a boat" lol idk why. Dang i really wanted to go to that show but i have family coming up from miami  probably just as well ive spent way too much on frogs the past couple months lol


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

beachbabe18509 said:


> Oh my!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I have other plans, including being drunk on a boat all weekend


Disney just called, they are deeply disappointed at your celebration of excess alcohol.....however Maxim Magazine also called, they want to do a photo shoot on the boat!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone actually going? I was gonna vend plants but last year I found it lacking.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

A friend of mine went yesterday and said he saw Leucs, Azureus, Auratus, of course he described them as "blue ones, green and black ones and yellow and black ones and then one with several colors", the last of which may make me go there today, to confirm that is a Pumilio morph. He also said the show was much nicer than previous years, another reason I may shoot over for an hour or 2 this afternoon.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

So I went over, a couple of CB Luecs and 4 or 5 CB Cobalts, also a few containers of WC Auratus (the shy morph with a few wisps of green). The show was much nicer than before, 20+ vendors (Florida Chameleons was there), a couple pair of williamsi geckos, a few pairs of day geckos and lots of turtles, snakes, lizards, spiders and scorpions....I will go to the next one. One guy did have a couple of front opening terrariums he had made as well.


----------

